# How many miles to work



## hitek (Mar 13, 2006)

How many miles do you ride to work one way? And how many times a week do you ride to work?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

All of them, every day.

(The shortest way for me to ride to work is about 3 miles but I end up getting around 150 (more or less) commuting miles most weeks.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

hitek said:


> How many miles do you ride to work one way? And how many times a week do you ride to work?


15 miles one way, 3-4 days per week unless the roads aren't safe due to weather in winter (mainly ice or deep unplowed snow)

singlecross


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

1.8 miles.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

23 miles each way. 4-5 times a week


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

hitek said:


> How many miles do you ride to work one way? And how many times a week do you ride to work?


A bit over 9 miles each way, usually 5 times a week.


----------



## mass_biker (Mar 26, 2002)

*Boston commute*

Cambridge -> downtown Boston...on the way in 4ish miles. On the way back (along the river) 6ish miles. Five days last week. Usually not in icy weather.

M_B


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

7 miles each way. Every single day, the good thing about living in Tucson is that I have only ridden in the rain about half a dozen times in the three years I have lived here. The summer when it reaches a hundred and frack is pretty hard though, especially for a transparent skinned Brit.


----------



## gowencm (Mar 4, 2007)

< 2, all of it flat as a pancake, only residential traffic. pretty nice.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

joey1 said:


> 23 miles each way. 4-5 times a week


Now that's hard core!


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

hitek said:


> How many miles do you ride to work one way?


4-6 miles, depending on route.



hitek said:


> And how many times a week do you ride to work?


2-5 times per week.


----------



## SSChameleon (Jun 29, 2005)

25 round trip, 2-3 times each week when there is no ice or deep snow.


----------



## edge (Jul 10, 2006)

12 miles each way. 495 to 128 in MA. Fixedgear thu hilly Carlisle MA. No brakes.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

22 each way - 4 x a week.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*17*

nmmmm


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Variance*



hitek said:


> How many miles do you ride to work one way? And how many times a week do you ride to work?


15 miles door to door. My average days per week vary. None in Jan, Feb, March this year. 1 - 2 days a week in April. More in the summer. tapering off as I wimp up in the fall.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

8 miles one way, 5 days a week unless it's below 0 (F) or dangerously iced. Just picked up some studded tires cheap, so next year, there will be *no* excuses!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*13*



hitek said:


> How many miles do you ride to work one way? And how many times a week do you ride to work?


About 13 each way, unless I lengthen it a bit, usually 3x per week. It's not the miles, but the stop and go that gets me.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*6*

flat. fixed-gear. 5 days/wk for most of the year. I usually miss a total of 6-8 weeks in winter when the ice and snow are too much.

Conservative estimate of yearly $ I save by cycle commuting:

$1000 parking
$600 gasoline
$500 wear and tear on car
? gym membership for daily exercise.

reduction of psychic irritation resulting from driving in traffic: priceless.


----------



## pedlfoot (Feb 3, 2004)

*15 miles...*

...each way. I commute about 3 times a week during spring and summer.My route has quite a few steep hills so I get a good work out.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

1 (does that even count?)

4 times a week.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*23 miles RT; 3-5 times per week*

South end of Mercer Island to downtown Seattle.


----------



## Kolossal (Feb 12, 2007)

*15*

Around 15 miles round trip, kind of hilly. Spring to late fall: 5 days a week. During winter, I'd say an average of 2-3 days a week without exagerating my hardcorness. I usually leave the bike home when there's too much snow, icy rain crap and when the thermometer hits less then -20 celcius + wind chill (wich got close to -40 way too often this year). :mad2:



JCavilia said:


> reduction of psychic irritation resulting from driving in traffic: priceless.


Amen. 

I sold the car a year ago. Don't need that anymore.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

My daily commute is 18 miles round trip, although in the summer I have to yield to the sun and then it's only 9 miles home. I commute by bike every day, and any time I have every accepted a ride I always regret it walking home from the bus depot at 1 a.m. No drivers license here!


----------



## hollowlegs99 (Jun 26, 2006)

48.6 one way. I try to do a commute at least once a month. I'm 55 years old. Good Friday I had the wind both ways!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*hardcorness?*



Kolossal said:


> Around 15 miles round trip, kind of hilly. Spring to late fall: 5 days a week. During winter, I'd say an average of 2-3 days a week without exagerating my hardcorness. I usually leave the bike home when there's too much snow, icy rain crap and when the thermometer hits less then -20 celcius + wind chill (wich got close to -40 way too often this year). :mad2:


Hardcoritude? Hardcorosity? Whatever you call it, Kolossal, you should bow to no one. I may ride a bit more in winter, but Hartford is subtropical compared to Quebec City. For the benefit of my fellow 'mericans, be advised that -20 C is 4 below on your thermometer. My personal cutoff is about 8 C higher that (about 10 F).

Canadian-American digression: a buddy who was in Montreal recently saw a t-shirt that defined a Canadian as "an unarmed American with health care."


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

hollowlegs99 said:


> 48.6 one way. I try to do a commute at least once a month. I'm 55 years old. Good Friday I had the wind both ways!


That sounds like a great Friday to me. 

This year, I ride an astounding 3 blocks to work. Yes, three blocks. And I ride my bike.


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

I am lucky to have a 5 mile commute door to door, 90% of which is on residential roads.


----------



## mschol17 (Jun 11, 2006)

8.5 miles each way, every day. If I get a new bike with clearances for 32s, maybe I'll get some studded tires and ride the approx 10 winter snow days too.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

I ride 15 to work and 17 home. I ride 2-3 times a week, but sometimes the better half's travel schedule and the Boys slow the frequency down.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

Fixed said:


> About 13 each way, unless I lengthen it a bit, usually 3x per week. It's not the miles, but the stop and go that gets me.



You know, there is a way to minimise that 'stop-n-go' frustration


----------



## Soma? Yes Soma! (Feb 11, 2007)

About 6 miles each way. About 3-5 times each week. Although heavy winds and heavy rain will keep me from riding. I blame it on safety reasons but the fact is, I just hate riding in the wind.


----------



## Kolossal (Feb 12, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> Hardcoritude? Hardcorosity? Whatever you call it, Kolossal, you should bow to no one. I may ride a bit more in winter, but Hartford is subtropical compared to Quebec City. For the benefit of my fellow 'mericans, be advised that -20 C is 4 below on your thermometer. My personal cutoff is about 8 C higher that (about 10 F).


Cold is cold, wherever you are!  I went to NYC a couple weeks ago: snow, cold and windy. With that fubar weather, QC is just a tiny bit worse than New England this year. Somehow, it's very unsettling.  

I could settle for any "subtropical" place right now. It's snowing tonight. Again. :mad2: 



JCavilia said:


> Canadian-American digression: a buddy who was in Montreal recently saw a t-shirt that defined a Canadian as "an unarmed American with health care."


For QC you could read "an unarmed American with health care who barely speaks English." Of course the other difference is Tim Hortons.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

7.5 miles each way, 3 times a week.. I have 3 or 4 different routes to get back that add anywhere from 10 to 40 miles to the ride. The best detour has to be Tuesday's Rose Bowl group ride at 6 pm.. love it.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

12 miles round trip, 5 days per week, 50 weeks per year.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

About 6 miles each way, however I love extending it on the way home.


----------



## DarylB (Apr 19, 2007)

I have commuted a handful of times so far but I am planning on committing to at least 2 days per week as soon as I get a rack and some panniers.

It is about 25 miles round trip.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

32 each way in the car, but I cheat. I drive part of it and then get on the bike and ride the last 12 miles into work. I'll do that 2 or 3 times a week during the summer. Bike to Work Day I do the whole thing, but it ends up 74 mile round trip by the time I take secondary roads.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

My commute is about 10 feet. I don't ride because my wife won't let me bring my bike into the bedroom. 

Women


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

undies said:


> My commute is about 10 feet. I don't ride because my wife won't let me bring my bike into the bedroom.
> 
> Women


You WORK in the bedroom? Wow, how much do you get paid? and what would you do with a bike in there anyway....


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

14 miles in,the long way, 7 miles home, the short way. Good weather sometimes 14 miles each way, bad wether sometimes 7 miles each way. I ride virtually everyday I work. I only work part time so usually 4 days a week. For Lent I gave up driving completely, even rode my bike to the ranch 3 days a week (20 miles after train ride). It was a great experience to get me out of the habit of making excuses not to ride.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

hollowlegs99 said:


> 48.6 one way. I try to do a commute at least once a month. I'm 55 years old. Good Friday I had the wind both ways!


Good for you Hollow, that's some penance you were doing! I gave up driving completely for Lent, it was a nice experience and so far has had lingering effects.


----------



## 3car (Jul 3, 2006)

7 miles to work and 12 to 20 on the way home. 3 to 4 days a week.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

15 each way and I have a pretty good hill in the middle. I'd love to know the elevation change... I bet it's around 750'-1000'.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Chain said:


> You WORK in the bedroom? Wow, how much do you get paid? and what would you do with a bike in there anyway....


Hey I don't ask you about your kinky fetishes.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

undies said:


> Hey I don't ask you about your kinky fetishes.


Hey, I'm just looking for a career change and checking out opportunities, but if you have a lock on the job, then I'll look elsewhere.


----------



## bikebob (Jul 16, 2004)

10 to 15 miles each way depending on the route, 5 days a week, fixed gear. Mostly rural roads with very considerate drivers. Only bad part are the dairies and an occasional farm dog. Don't ride in the rain unless my truck's at the other location and have no choice. Can commute pretty much year round here in central California.


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

Now that the weather is nice I start this week. I get a ride in from a friend that works with me, so then I ride home. I don't ride in because the company doesn't have a shower, and it wouldn't be pleasant, I'll ride 3 to 4 times a week weather permitting, and my ride is 31 milea oneway.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

15 miles each way via my short route; 17-28 via my normal "summer" routes. 3-5 times a week depending on weather and other activities.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

*commute*

my commute is 14.5 miles each way, with 1000ft of climbs one way. 3x/week.


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

31 miles. 14 to work. 17 going home because I take the long way to avoid traffic. Those extra 3 miles going home come in handy for my fitness, be sucks when the weather is bad. 



hanson_timothy said:


> my commute is 14.5 miles each way, with 1000ft of climbs one way. 3x/week.


----------



## 2hi4me (Feb 7, 2005)

Between 9-12 miles each way. I only missed 6 work days last year for various reasons.
Fixed gear & mostly flat roads. I commute in at 5:30 AM so traffic is not a problem.


----------



## RLHawk (May 20, 2004)

52 mi round trip. 2-3 times a week, spring to fall, weather permitting. Got stuck in a cold rain my first commute this year. It wasn’t to bad, so maybe I will feel the weather permitting more often  . Just need to find a way to keep my feet dry  .

Goal is to get in at least one week this year where I commute every day, and get some winter commuting in.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

10 miles each way. I generally average 3 days/wk. It's about 1.5mi from my house to the MUT. When I get off the bike path, I go across a street at a light, into my parking garage. We even have bike lockers and a loker room with showers. Good deal!

But I only rode once from October through late February, because I moved offices to an office that I have to take surface roads, and then in December I moved houses. My commute used to be 6.25 miles each way. I made sure the new house was an easy ride to the bike path. Right now, I'm temproarily back at my old office, whcih is right on the bike path, for a couple of months. But in another month or two, I'll be going back to the "new" office. Same distance, but I have to deal with cars and one entrance ramp to a highway (scary). Plus, I have to bring my bike into my office because there is only a bike rack and it's very exposed to all the bad stuff. And on top of that the locker room/showers won't be ready until July at the earliest (at least we'll be getting them)


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

Just under 13 inbound and a bit more on the way home or 45-50 minutes each way. I always aim for 5 days a week but during the winter, weather, common sense or one reason or another seems to have me doing 2-3 days a week. 

The warmer weather and daylight hours, however, have now kicked in here in Boston so I should get my full compliment in each week from here on out. Its a beautiful time of year.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

hitek said:


> How many miles do you ride to work one way? And how many times a week do you ride to work?


20 miles one way....once DLST hits I average about 2x/week and will usually do an extended route home if I have the time.... always beats sittin' in traffic


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Any of you noticed how much quicker fitness increases with the twice a day ride? I have no quantifiable evidence but it sure feels like my fitness level is coming up quicker this season as compared to prior.

I usually push it pretty hard on the short route to work and do intense interval or hill work on a longer route back, 2x a week... plus the usual weekend group ride and long ride.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

It's about 10 miles each way for me, although I typically add a few extra miles on the return leg. Takes about 40 minutes of riding time each way, not counting stops for traffic lights, etc. (computer automatically stops timer) I have ridden to work only occasionally in the past, but I'm going to start trying to ride 1-2 days per week. Started last week, and so far, so good.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

47 miles round trip. I average three times a week. Now that the weather is getting better I am hoping to do it more often.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

28 miles each way, 1x a week average for the year. In the winter it is a little less often, in the spring and summer a little more often.


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

14 miles in, take a longer route home. Goal is 3x week during daylight savings time. None in the winter.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

To ride in on roads that would be safe to take, it's 52 miles one way. To ride on roads not safe, about 48 miles one way.

Number of times I ride to work, per week: 0.

In the 2.5 years I've had this situation, I did it once. The ride in is what kills me. Spending 3 hours on a bike to get to work is not my idea of fun. Then to have to go get a shower, we're talking leaving 4 hours before I need to be at work.

The ride home is fun though. A few times a year I'll have my wife bring me into work, and I'll ride home.


----------

